# US Industrial (Import) Bport Copy Parts



## mjs408 (Feb 22, 2017)

I purchased a used and sorta abused mutt of an import mill from my old job.  Its needs parts obviously and US Industrial hasnt been of any help.
 I should just need a handle on the X and everything from #7 on the diagram out on the Y.  

I have been looking on icai-online.com and machinerypartsdepot.com
Any other place I should look? I know this is import mill and uses both standard and metric parts at random. 

PS I know its rough, but for 100 dollars and a case of silver bullets how can i go wrong and the Topaz DRO was included....


----------



## talvare (Feb 23, 2017)

Some of the import machinery will actually accept Bridgeport components. Do you have access to a BP mill that you could borrow those parts from for a test fit ? BP parts are readily available from numerous sources. If that isn't an option, those parts (1-7) can be made on a lathe (the handles are also available from several suppliers).

Ted


----------



## expressline99 (Feb 24, 2017)

100$ What a great deal! There are several videos on youtube for "putting a handle on things".  I wouldn't have passed it up. 

Paul


----------



## mjs408 (Feb 24, 2017)

I did some measuring and it appears that the Bridgeport specific parts might work, the lead screws are .625 which is bport sized if my reading is right. Although the jam nut on the end is 12mm. All the adjustment screws are 3/4 wrench. Generic Allen's are all metric.  So I'm hoping bridgeport stuff will work.


----------



## mjs408 (Feb 24, 2017)

I plan on buying parts from the website's I listed or eBay.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 24, 2017)

It looks to be in a bit rough condition, but ya did good for $100   That is a nice heavy duty machine.

I think what you have there is a 4VK mill.  Made by a few different manufactures an Taiwan and China.  The box ways on the knee are the clue.  The 3VK has V-ways on the knee.  Looks to be a 10x50 table on the pictures.  Google ''4VK mill'' and you get a lot of hits.

The problem is figuring out what parts fit because I don't think they ever made two of them the same.  If all you need is handles, then anything that is close will work, but you may have to modify them a bit.


----------



## mjs408 (Feb 24, 2017)

It is a 10x50 table.  And speaking from experience it's a couple pounds heavier than a normal bp. 3hp motor too.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 24, 2017)

mjs408 said:


> it's a couple pounds heavier than a normal bp



Yup, by about 1500 lbs or so.


----------



## mjs408 (Feb 24, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Yup, by about 1500 lbs or so.



Me and my favorite spud bar moved that behemoth on the hottest/ most humid day of the year. It was swampy to say the least


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 25, 2017)

you still made out very well.  I hope the restoration goes well to!


----------



## skrewd (Feb 26, 2017)

Compare it to a similar Grizzly model on their site and download their parts available list.   Get new parts in days. These clones share a lot of DNA.


----------



## mjs408 (Feb 27, 2017)

I should add, the head is Birmingham and not US Industrial. From what I have read they are of decent quality. But like I said, it's a mutt.


----------



## skrewd (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like a Grizzly g0747 or G0797 with variable speed. G9905 is another. Check out their site.


----------

